# Got Shots - Now Crying!



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby got her rabies and one year booster this morning. She came up and laid down right up against me which is not usual for her so I decided I would lie down with her on the sofa and when I picked her up she started to scream and cry. She quit after a few seconds but it worried me. Should she be sore after a shot? She seems a little listless - is that normal, too? 

Kathie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Abbie! I wish I had advice for you, but Marble didn't cry later. Maybe someone else has been through that experience. Hope she feels better
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathie, Kubrick didn't go through this, but I have heard of other Havs (and other breeds) that have. I know that it's not recommended to give rabies and the one year booster shots at the same time but I'm pretty sure that's because of negative side effects to the vaccine (such as vomiting, getting sick, etc.) and not necessarily because of pain from the injection. Some dogs are more sensitive than others, just like humans.

I hope she's 100% better soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, just wanted to add, if you see her getting worse and/or acting really sick, then I'd call your vet to be on the safe side!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kathie, I would recommend calling the vet. Cody went through something very similar and he was having an allergic reaction.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I called the vet's office and they said to give her a quarter of a baby aspirin so I did that but she is huddled behind a box in the entryway and won't leave. I had tried to take her out earlier after the crying incident and she cried when I clipped on her leash. I took her out in the front and she just stood there so I ended up bring her back in. So, she is still in the entryway. I'm really nervous but I'll give the aspirin a little while and if she is still acting like that I will take her into the vet's.

Kathie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending Abby out positive vibes... I hope she start feeling better. If you are at all worried take her to the vet. (better to go during the day than the emergency $$ vet at night) please keep us posted.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Def keep a close eye on her. It sounds like she may be having a reaction.
The bummer to getting both the rabies and the booster at the same time is that you don't know which one she is having a reaction to. Plus that's an awful lot of vaccinations at once- Next time spread them apart about a month or so!
I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kathie, I might call and see if you can give her 1/2 a benadryl (or something similar) just in case it is an allergic reaction. (Actually, I'd probably go ahead and go in to the vets....just in case). Cody was very restless, couldn't get comfortable, would cry in pain whenever I touched the area where he got the shot. Even after I took him in & they gave him a shot we wasn't back to himself for about 12 hours. I hope Abby starts feeling better quickly.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby is now lying down on the bottom step (carpeted) in the entryway. She is no longer shaking so I hope the shaking was just because she was scared and nervous because she hurts. I'm just keeping a close eye on her for any change. Thanks everyone for the suggestions and moral support - this was pretty scary!

Kathie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori didn't have any reaction to the 1 yr. booster. But, 4 weeks later, when she got her rabies shot, she did not do well. She was very listless, didn't eat, yelped if the area was even slightly touched and just generally looked/acted sick. By the next day she was back to her normal self.

I sure hope Abby gets over it quickly. If you're uneasy at all about how she's acting, I'd take her back to the vet. You're right, it is very scary :hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just checked on her and the step in the sun and when I talked to her she started wagging her tail - good sign! Before it was dragging! She had the shot around 10:45 this morning so I'm hoping that it just very sore. I will never get both shots together again! Why do vets do that?

Kathie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathie, I sure hope Abby feels better soon. I think just keep an eye on her. My Pom use to act scared and listless for the entire day, then by morning she was her old self. Maybe she is just sore and if you can get her to walk, it will help. Maybe using a treat to get her to moving some. Sending healing thoughts to Abby.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Dale, I think I'll try that. I put the aspirin in some slightly melted cheese so I might try cheese again. I might save that for when she needs to go outside, though!!

Kathie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope Abby feels better, sorry she's not well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It will be all right..............poor baby............ My pup, Dexter was very sore after his shot, I could not hardly pick him up, touch, adjust collar to take him outside, but he was 95% better the next day.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. Abby has made her way down to the kitchen. DH tried to pick her up and that got her moving! She screams if you even try to touch her so I think she is just very sore.

Kathie


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kathie,
Once she is past this please keep an eye out for a circular patch of hair loss. The problem is that vets don't realize how hard inoculations are on Havanese. If you get a spot that looks like it is ring worm it is not so don't let the vet charge you a lot trying to prove it is. Some times they lose a patch of hair from the shots and it takes a while to grow back in, if it gets really bad you want to be putting vit. E and aloe vera on it to keep the skin soft, eventually hair will grow back. Sorry she is sore but unfortunately that does happen some times. Make sure your vet notes the reaction in her chart.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I had this problem with my 3 year old, Rico, this past July. He had a Rabies booster and his annual stuff, plus Lyme. He was in a lot of pain and very listless. I called the vet and they said, yes, that lyme is very painful for some dogs and 3 in one day is a lot. The vet said it would be better if the dogs could have 3 seperate days of shots but most owners won't pay the price for the extra vet visits. I would had I known!

I have NO MORE LYME on my list for the future and will reconsider doing the annual booster and rabies on the same day in the future. I gave Rico the benadryl, to avoid an allergic reaction and he was back to himself the next day.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker shook a lot after half of his shots! Scared me to death two times! It scared me so much that I don't know if I'll ever have him get shots again. I know rabies is required....but, it scared the daylights out of me that time! He shook, drooled, cried, looked at me so sickly! Awful,...

I'm really gun-shy now about shots. I know Marj (I think I'm remembering it correctly,) had big issues after shots, too.

If Abby gets any worse, or not better, I'd take her in before ER prices start.

Hope she's lots better, though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Being sore isn't unusual. It is good to ask exactly where they gave each vaccine when you go so that you don't touch a sore spot.

I'm sure your vet already told you, but watch for facial swelling too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, I just hate it when it is shot time!!! I know the rabies is required but my vet told me that after the year booster and rabies the only shots they ever really need is the rabies. And that is because if they ever bite anyone and they haven't had their rabies they can be put down. 
Please keep us posted. I always worry about shots!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope Abby is feeling more like herself tonight.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you all for so much helpful advice. Abby seems better tonight and ate her supper earlier and drank some water. I got her to walk out back and she stood around forever while I was freezing but she finally peed and came back in for a treat! My DH picked her up onto the sofa and she screamed but seemed happy to up with us. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get her back down to go to bed!

I have been rethinking the yearly shot thing (except for rabies) after hearing so many things against it. My dog trainer friend has talked to the vets down at the University of Florida Veterinarian School and they don't think they are necessary at all after the first year booster. My vet did sort of admit that maybe it wasn't really necessary yearly but he said you have to think about what part of the country you live in. He said there had been some outbreaks of leptosporosis and that it could be due to so many people not getting their dogs immunized anymore. We do have a lot of wildlife where we live so I might consider every two to three years but at least I have time to do more research on the subject before I have to decide.

Thanks again for all of you who rushed to my side with sympathy, advice and just letting me know you undersood and cared.

Kathie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> The vet said it would be better if the dogs could have 3 seperate days of shots but most owners won't pay the price for the extra vet visits. I would had I known!


Our vet practice will let you bring the dog in for the shots separately. I only get charged for the shot itself - not an additional visit. A tech will administer the shot while we are in the waiting area.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Not around my town. They charge for a complete exam for each shot. I think that is pretty greedy, but, that is how it is here, too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby is already up, had breakfast, played with toys and been outside twice! Yes, she is feeling better! Thanks for all the TLC yesterday.

Kathie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kathie,

So sorry Abby had such a tough time. 

I don't know if she got the lepto shot but my vet doesn't recommend
it for Sissy.

Hope she has a great day.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

poor abbey, django had major issues with his shots. same reaction as abbey, i learned the hard way of course that when ever he goes for shots, the vet has to give his shots one at a time spread out throughout the month. 

django was always lethargic, he had to take aspirin as well, it was rough. before his addisons, we went to a different vet, i had a long discussion with him regarding shots and what he really needs. when he was a pup, he had the lipto, etc. etc. and always had an awful reaction to them so, the vet decided to give him only what he needs. rabies and one other. 

now the new vet has suggested tittering, not sure how it works but my breeder was always pushing titters, she felt our dogs aren't like regular dogs and don't need all the shots and tend to have reactions so, tittering it is. he's due for something in june so we will address the titters then.

it costs a bit more but i think it's worth it. i didn't realize this but a st. bernard gets the same dose of immunizations as our havs. how crazy is that! my feeing is live and learn, i hope abbey is doing better. get her thru this and then have a conversation with your vet. if he poopoos titters or a discussion on what abbey really needs then look for a new vet.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I would recommend running titers annually. It will tell you if she is still have antibodies left in her system. That way you won't have to give her shots until she needs them. Dr. Dodd believes that we over vaccinate our pets. She feels that is what leads to health problems such as canine cancer.


----------

